# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Starting with Metro on the Windows Phone

## brad jones

We've posted a few articles on Metro on some of our sites (sister sites to VBForums).  One that we recently posted centers on using Metro correctly. While it is primarily targeting the phone, it also applies to Win8:

Starting with Metro on the Windows Phone

Brad
VBForums Admin

----------


## Arve K.

Hi Brad, 

It does not link to your article anymore...

Edit: Link fixed  :Smilie:

----------

